# Rock & Republic



## KarlaSugar (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't find an existing post on these, so hopefully it's okay to start a new one...

Here are the 48 current R&R eyeshadows (released in Sept 2008).  They are $28 each (ow).


----------



## SMMY (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll add product swatches tomorrow

From left to right: MAC Beauty Powder (for size comparison) Rock and Republic Contrived pressed blushes in X-Rated and All Nighter







From left to right: Rock and Republic Contrived Pressed blushes in Spank and Call Me







Rock and Republic Scene 1- Noir Eye Color Trio - with MAC eye shadow on left for size comparison.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 14, 2009)

Adding more swatches for the chocolate girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1260820984

on finger tips
seduce, x rated and all nighter
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1260821414

xrated
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1260821354

all nighter
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1260821457


seduce
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...g?t=1260821497

These blushes are amazing, dare I say they may take NARS place in my heart, I have them piled on so you can see the pigmentation but used lightly
Xrated is the perfect matte bright pink for when you are going all out
All Nighter is NARS Exhibit but BETTER!!! don't sleep on this it gives you glow.
Seduce is just that perfect understated cheek.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 23, 2010)

*Rock & Republic Blush Swatches*


----------



## shimmergrass (Aug 24, 2010)

X-Rated


----------



## soco210 (Aug 26, 2010)

R & R Blush in SPANK (aka the perfect pink!)


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Sep 20, 2010)

Foreplay & All Nighter


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 22, 2010)

Spank, Foreplay, Kinky, and Tempting were taken under natural lighting in daylight, so the pictures are true to color. The rest were taken under fluorescent lighting at night, so the colors are a bit washed out.

Spank Blush:





Foreplay Blush:





Kinky Blush:





Call Me Blush:





X-Rated Blush:





All Nighter Blush:





Tempting Eyeshadow:


----------



## dressedtokill (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought I'd share a couple I did... swatches are blended out on NC30/35 skin.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

"Adrenaline" Full swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 14, 2012)

"Privilege" Full photos here.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh gosh. I wish I had been into makeup when R&R cosmetics was available.
  	If you know of anyone who wants to give up their Call Me blush, please message me! 
  	(I hope that isn't against the rules... I'm new to Spectra and still learning the ropes.)


----------

